# layering



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

One day while I was floating through cyberspace, I came across a site that
had gizmos (best word I can come up with) that were used to layer the substrate - sort of like a rock wall but light weight - has anyone else seen this? I haven't been able to find it again and I thought it was a great idea.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Could be ceramic "rocks". I've seen it some in all sorts of shapes and sizes. Even as an inside background and pillars. Predominately used for marine aquariums. Does that ring any bells?


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I have heard of layering substrates but I haven't seen anything like what you mentioned. Perhaps post a picture of it, would like to know more.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

*Reef Ceramics...*

Like this?

I think the terminology that I have in my mellon for what Suzanne is talking about is "tiering". Instead of using Reef Ceramics (the pic attached starts at $120CDN) I used to use plexi or glass and place or silicone rocks to the face of it.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

that's it tiering - I had no idea they were that pricey


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah...Reef Ceramics are pretty expensive for FW applications. I find tiering quite easy to do w/rocks that are narrow and use slate on the backside to block the holes.

HTH


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow! That is a very cool looking background by Reef Ceramics. I never even knew that it existed. Thanks for posting the pic.

I've read of people using styrofoam, cut out into rock formataions and covered with concrete or acrylic. Like here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_aquarium_background.php

Creates a nice rocky background, and avoids the nasty complication of a real rock background -- shifting rocks that fall and damage the tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that is a real nice DIY background link! Really well done...


----------

